# crank pulley removal



## cossie0_4 (Dec 25, 2008)

need to change the cambelt on my r32gtr and been reading about people using a puller for the crank pulley has anybody got a picture of the 1 i will need to buy cheers


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

i made this late one night....










worked a charm!!


----------



## MartinC (Jan 1, 2006)

thats the right type, don't get one that grips the outside of the pulley because it will break it and make it unbalanced.

It needs to have the 2 bolts each side and not 'claws'


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

hehe, sure it's not the _best_ quality work I've ever done!!! but it was late one Thursday night and I wanted that damn pulley off!! Note the "top" nut that has a free-wheeling washer, allowing the "assembly" to turn independant of the bolt, thus not scoring the centre of the pulley.... engineering genius!


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

I used a standard puller, but the hardest bit of the change I did was getting the front pulley bolt undone. In the end I needed to heat it up and use a 3/4 " impact gun.


----------



## cossie0_4 (Dec 25, 2008)

woul not be able to make 1 is there i that i could buy and do you know where from cheers


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

The one I used came from halfords


----------



## cossie0_4 (Dec 25, 2008)

i dont supose you have a picture of it as there is quite a few different ones cheers


----------

